# Been low FODMAP since June..just got my lab resutls for food sensitivity



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

So I forked out the $350 for the MRT food sensitivity lab work thru LEAP.

They tested for 184 items.... I understand it's about 75-90% accurate BUT I am hopeful that these results can guide me to expanding my very very limited low FODMAP diet.
I meet with my dietician in a few days to map out a plan of attack.

I learned that I am reactive to cheddar cheese, black pepper, raspberry, celery, cucumber, green peppers, barley, buckwheat, clams, hops and green pea.

I learned that I am moderate reactive to potassium nitrate yogurt, cottage cheese, goat milk, cinnamon, vanilla, dill, parsley, ginger, cocoa, cantelope, pear, watermelon, peach, mushrooms, carrots, asparagus, onion, rye, oat, wheat, crab, sole , egg, turkey, coffee, tea

The results conclusion states that I should just AVOID all foods that are reactive and moderate reactive....so that leaves me a good list of foods that are NON-reactive BUT I need to take it slow with this....one food at a time...check for symptoms

It's not a 100% test, BUT it gives me someplace to start.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

75%-90% accurate does not seem right. From what I have learned that these types of test are inconclusive and there is poor scientific research out there to conclude that these tests do in fact pick out intolerances. I would be interested to see the study that says t hey are 75%-90% accurate.

I did a hemocode test which I think is similar and it told me I was reactive to all sorts of things. Then after doing research I realized that these tests are not good tests to do because they take your money for one thing and the test itself isn't proven.


----------



## JulieJ226 (Jul 25, 2012)

I also had the MRT food sensitivity test. I followed the diet plan that they sent me to begin testing the non-reactive foods by adding one per day. Most of the foods that were listed as non-reactive were in fact safe for me. I believe there were just 2 foods that they said were non-reactive (but they were getting close to the moderately reactive level) that I did react to when putting them into my diet. By following the diet, I am off all prescription gut meds and only take over-the-counter meds as needed, which is not very often. I feel that the test was worth every penny it cost me to get my life back!

P.S. - I am IBS-D and was labeled by my GI doctor as one of his most severe cases. I was on disability for 6 months because they had to figure out a combination of 3 prescription medicines to semi-control it. My life is now mine. I am back to work and even am able to go on dates, and plan weekends with my guy and our friends. Life is good!


----------

